# My smoking shed^^



## Rune (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

That's a cool evacuation fan. Nice room too!


----------



## johnb (Feb 20, 2012)

very nice, love the ash tray


----------



## Rune (Feb 5, 2011)

It is, and it has movement sensor, humidity control and is super silent.


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

I like it. I need a evacuation fan for the garage. Winter is coming.


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

That's an awesome smoking room!
Much nicer than my outside patio...


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

very nice! how do you like the Jose La Piedra cigars?


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

I think you need a more comfortable chair. Something you can kick back in...


----------



## Poiseman (Sep 28, 2011)

Great Room! The fan is truly awesome. BTW - I like the stools - lets you work and smoke - nothing better!


----------



## Rune (Feb 5, 2011)

I like them. Good everyday cigar.


> very nice! how do you like the Jose La Piedra cigars?


----------

